# Toronto - Best Locations?



## DDKD726

So for those fellow Torontonians, where is your favorite location in the city to take shots?

I like the Don Valley/Riverdale area's myself but looking to branch out. Any suggestions?


----------



## G-Mo

Beaches


----------



## ChilBear

Go far east to the Rouge River - great vistas into the river. Great scenery and few houses or cars in the photos. This is probably true of the Humber in the headlands as well.


----------



## Niteshooter

Sort of depends on what you are looking for in terms of subject matter.

Fall pix, I'd also go with the Don River valley though you are getting a bit limited on access points. Probably the better one is by the Police K9 unit.

Or start off at Edward's Gardens and walk south to Leaside. 

The Rouge Valley is also a good bet, you can park in a lot off Twynn Rivers which is just off Meadowvale and Sheppard. The Zoo is nice as well.

For street, I still kind of like Regent Park though I try not to advertise the fact that I have a lot of $$$ camera gear.... Yonge Dundas Square if you like that sort of thing. Queen out by the old City TV building, er well maybe that's because I like to hit Active Surplus and the Snail....

K


----------



## imperialis

Docks.


----------



## kps

Hmmm, let's see how cliche can I get....Kensington Market, The Water Works, U of T, Queen West, China Town, High Park, The Eaton Centre, Casa Loma, Guildwood Inn, etc....

All the really, really, really good places I'm keeping to myself. 

Seriously, just go and shoot.


----------



## Jason H

If you want to take a bit of a streetcar ride you can go to the humber college lakeshore campus. Its very pretty!


----------



## jagga

*The City.*

Where the mood strikes me. I'm no photographer but I normally take photos of where I've worked before or sometimes on route to work.

* There is a fantastic view of CN Tower from ST.George station overlooking that stadium. Also just down the road at Museum station looking South to Qeen's park that's a good view in the summer.

I took a few good shots on my cellphone from BMO FCP tower overlooking adelaide, lakeshore and the city from the 52nd floor. MAN what a view! I almost pissed myself!





































This is the new Adelaide bldg right across from the new Trump tower and Scotia Bank.









At night main floor









Sorry but these pictures are from my cellphone; never was a real shutterbug (been scared by horrible pictures of me in the past & present).


----------



## i-rui

cool idea for a thread.

I'd like to see more people post pics of the locations they recommend


----------



## DDKD726

Thanks for the ideas everyone. I've been down to the Distillery district last week and it's pretty cool as well, especially when the sun is going down.


----------



## Sonal

The Toronto Islands.

The ferry is the best places to get a classic Toronto skyline shot.


----------



## ScanMan

Agreed Sonal, shooting from the ferry truly is fun. Especially on a beautiful clear sky day, like your shot. Me, I'm usually looking for scenes that are right in the heart of the city...but could be anywhere.

I'm a parks, streams, ponds, and cemetaries kind of guy.


----------



## DDKD726

ScanMan said:


> Agreed Sonal, shooting from the ferry truly is fun. Especially on a beautiful clear sky day, like your shot. Me, I'm usually looking for scenes that are right in the heart of the city...but could be anywhere.
> 
> I'm a parks, streams, ponds, and cemetaries kind of guy.


Cool shot! How do you manage to find streams with no garbage in them??? I've had more than a few shots ruined by coke can or a plastic bag...

Davisville Cemetery is a great place to shoot especially with the leaves changing.


----------



## ScanMan

DDKD726 said:


> Cool shot! How do you manage to find streams with no garbage in them??? I've had more than a few shots ruined by coke can or a plastic bag...
> 
> Davisville Cemetery is a great place to shoot especially with the leaves changing.


Usually PS them out. This is my 1st take at shots from this location (the cemetery where St Clair and the Danforth meet, in Scarborough) so it's right out of LR. You'll see the white plastic bags on the banks, to the left and right of the stream, closer to the bridge.


----------



## macquest99

kensington market!


----------



## raven2u

The Distillery district is always a good location as long as the light conditions are good. I also like using the graffiti on Queen Street as some interesting backdrops to my portraits.


----------

